# IBEW Apprenticeship Application local 58



## metsen duts (Jan 14, 2015)

generally speaking construction jobs are 7-330, some locals will let apprentices travel some do not. and the hours you get depend on how busy the contractor is idk how work is up your way


----------



## NMRspec2 (Aug 31, 2015)

Sorry if this is off topic, but you mention construction jobs. What percentage of residential wireman wire residential and commercial buildings as they are being constructed, (before the drywall is put up, before the painting, etc.), vs. residential electrical contractors that add services to existing structures, like installing generators, adding a 20 amp outlet, wiring recessed lighting, adding a 240v line for a hot tub, pool, etc. Is a 50/50 split, or are more electricians making improvements to existing homes, versus wiring brand new homes?


----------



## NMRspec2 (Aug 31, 2015)

"idk how work is up your way."

There is always work here when it comes to home improvements, especially electrical, in this area. I don't know what the average power draw is per household here, but it definitely has increased since just a few years ago. There is more electronic gizmos that ever before obviously. Electric cars, pretty much everything now. But new residential construction is a different story, and in this area is a lot harder to come buy, unless it's in certain wealthy areas here. There is a lot of new commercial construction going on here though.


----------



## metsen duts (Jan 14, 2015)

in richmond where i work out of union work is almost strictly commercial and industrial as far as i know. the rats have the house work because of cheap labor


----------



## NMRspec2 (Aug 31, 2015)

Richmond, and especially the northern Virginia area was booming with construction projects last time I was there in 2006-08. It looked like they had a some cheap labor workers, but everywhere you looked some new apartment complex, office building, high rise, etc., was being constructed. Must be the abundance of government jobs there, or the mild weather they have. Very nice place.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

If you get into the apprenticeship, you will work 40hrs one week and 32hrs the next. School will be 8hrs one day every other week. Some contractors will pay you for those 8 hours, but don't plan on it. If you are applying for inside wireman you will not be doing any resi work. You can apply for residential wireman but the payscale is less. As an apprentice you should stay working throughout the program. 1st punch starts at 14.75 6th punch starts at 27.66
Journeyman wage is 36.88 just over 60.00hr total package.

Good luck.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Did you get your interview?


----------

